# Can anyone recommend a complete saltwater nano kit?



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a complete saltwater nano kit that has everything (or as much as possible) necessary built in or included? A link to a place to purchase it would be great. After sending me their list of demands, my family has asked for my wish list... they're gonna get it 

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/general/general.cfm?general_pagesid=216


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks, usmc! Any idea where I can get a 24 gallon one? It seems the largest they sell is 12.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I look


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

What do you think of this one? I'm sure it's way more than anyone is interested or able to spend on me, but perhaps I can get a contribution 

http://www.reefsaltwateraquarium.co...uaPod_24_Gallon_HQI_Nano-Aquarium_System.html


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

it looks/sounds like a really nice tank.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

The Aquapod is an awesoem setup but................. for such a small tank it is open top. Many of the smaller nano type fish are knwon as jumpers. I'll look around for others as I've seen some nice ones for $100.

I recommend JBJ for one reason. Because of the aftermarket goodies. Check out http://nanotuners.nanocustoms.com for an idea of what is going on with JBJ these days. I have an offer on about the best built unit ever for cheap if you want more info.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi, I'd love more info. I looked at the JBJ but the lighting didn't seem as good as the aquapod. I'll ask for whatever you guys think is best. I just want it to be as all inclusive a unit as possible 



caferacermike said:


> The Aquapod is an awesoem setup but................. for such a small tank it is open top. Many of the smaller nano type fish are knwon as jumpers. I'll look around for others as I've seen some nice ones for $100.
> 
> I recommend JBJ for one reason. Because of the aftermarket goodies. Check out http://nanotuners.nanocustoms.com for an idea of what is going on with JBJ these days. I have an offer on about the best built unit ever for cheap if you want more info.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Some LFS aeound here are selling full nanos fully stocked and everything for like 300-500 dollars. You should look around at you LFS to.


----------



## spammy (Dec 18, 2006)

i work at a pet store and we just switched from selling nano cubes to aquapods - they are a little better made from what i hear. i like how the nano cube has the top closed and stuff though. these tanks are really easy to take care of. just be careful of what you put in it since its tiny. i have a deluxe 12g nano cube and it works great. i got mine when it was already set up with live rock, snails, crabs, and shrimp, and it came with the stand with the cabinet for $180.


----------

